# der teuerste kunstköder der welt



## Fanne (19. Mai 2011)

mich würde interessieren was so die teuersten kunstköder der welt sind und vorallem was ihr bereit seit für sowas auszugeben .


gruss


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Der wäre mir zu teuer:

http://gizmodo.com/?_escaped_fragme...hing-lure#!193683/million+dollar-fishing-lure


----------



## Meterjäger (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Chic!
Schon bestellt!:l


----------



## 3Dollar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

ich hab neulich so einen leider verloren...hatte aber auch eine scheiß Aktion #t


----------



## Fanne (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

das ist ziemlich krass , was kauft ihr so für köder und  vorallem was  gebt ihr so dafür aus


----------



## angelteamfranken (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Brauchst einen noch..habe mir 3 bei lidl gekauft ..waren im sonderangebot.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Ich kauf aus Prinzip alle Köder 2 mal falls er fängig ist und ich ihn verliere, damit ich dann noch einen habe, aber der oben gezeigte hatte so eine schlechte Aktion da habe ich beide direckt in die graue Tonne geworfen....


----------



## MikeJJ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

http://www.shop.taterhogcustomlures.com/product.sc?productId=33&categoryId=2
http://www.swiftcreeklures.com/FishingLures-P3.htm

zu schade um sie nass zu machen ;-)


----------



## Fanne (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

also die teile vom letzten link würde ich nichtmal für 2 €nehmen ! 

ich meine was rechtfertigt den preis ? da bauen manche spezialisten hier aus den board viiiiiiieeeel bessere  teile .


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Rago Baits, Talonz Baits, JSJ Baits oder American Hardwood Baits sind alle nicht billig.

Bei Preisen von 30- 300$ ist für jeden was dabei.

http://tinyurl.com/3dne4xd

http://tinyurl.com/42p3pxb

http://tinyurl.com/3uz9kd9

http://tinyurl.com/3jrm5n3

http://tinyurl.com/3qx7hls


@Fanne: Die sind Handmade die sind bestimmt jeden Cent wert.^^


----------



## cafabu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

oh mann, ich sehe gerade 300 Dollar ins blaue Nirwana fliegen.
Gibt es für die Dinger auch eine Versicherung?
Carsten


----------



## Gemini (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Nicht so besonders teuer, darf aber eigentlich in keiner
 Tacklebox fehlen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ZEAL-20th-Anniv...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb78e5c87#ht_2360wt_907


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Komisch, das Ding http://tinyurl.com/42p3pxb kenn ich doch woher?|kopfkrat
Nur woher bloss?









Wenn ich nur wüsste...









































Ach ja, da her...
http://www.twenga.de/preise-grandma-wobbler.html


----------



## fischermann97 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Ach du meine Kacke  Meine ganze Angelausrüstung ist soviel Wert wie ein Köder  Das Gesicht von einem 300€ Köder Fischer möchte ich sehen , wenn er damit einen Hänger hat


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der wäre mir zu teuer:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/?_escaped_fragme...hing-lure#!193683/million+dollar-fishing-lure


 

der ist doch alt! stell doch mal den link zum pot ein!!!!

ich finde ihm gerade nicht!!!


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

gramatikschwäche läßt grüßen. aber so hat ja auch der Gutenberg verloren.


----------



## newplastik (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Hi
Komisches Thema dennoch laufen teuere köder oft wesentlich besser und sind viel feiner gearbeitet. Ich angel gerne Köder die zu meinem hausgewässer passen manchmal sind die auch was teurer. wenn ein köder gut fängt kauft man sich ihn immer wieder. da lass ich dann günstigere experimente mal beiseite und spar ein wenig länger. wichtig ist das man beim angeln ein gutes gefühl hat und seinem köder vertraut. lieber zwei davon als 40 köder wo man das nicht so richtig sagen kann.
lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



Gemini schrieb:


> Nicht so besonders teuer, darf aber eigentlich in keiner
> Tacklebox fehlen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ZEAL-20th-Anniv...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb78e5c87#ht_2360wt_907





Der sieht ja aus wie das Eichelhörnchen von Ice Age.
Den brauche ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



omnimc schrieb:


> *gramatikschwäche* läßt grüßen. aber so hat ja auch der Gutenberg verloren.




. . . . Grammatikschwäche . . .

:q#h


----------



## Bobster (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



Fanne schrieb:


> also die teile vom letzten link würde ich nichtmal für 2 €nehmen !
> 
> ich meine was rechtfertigt den preis ? da bauen manche spezialisten hier aus den board viiiiiiieeeel bessere teile .


 

Also ehrlich, mit so einem Statement qualifizierst Du Dich selber als sehr erfahrener Kunstköder Benutzer #d


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> . . . . Grammatikschwäche . . .
> 
> :q#h


 


Hehe#q#q#q sacht ich Toch|supergri...


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, mit so einem Statement qualifizierst Du Dich selber als sehr erfahrener Kunstköder Benutzer #d


 

ich sage da mal nix zu #d
aber eure armut kotzt mich an!!!:c

habe mir jetzt 5 bestellt nur lieferzeit ist etwas lange.
wenn ich glück habe treffen die neuen pünktlich nach dem versenken ein.:g

spaß ist wenn ich lachen kann!#h


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Komisch, das Ding http://tinyurl.com/42p3pxb kenn ich doch woher?|kopfkrat
> Nur woher bloss?
> 
> Wenn ich nur wüsste...
> ...



Aber nicht in 28 cm und 5 cm dick.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

geht sogar noch größer, nur die Preise nehmen sich dann nix mehr...
gugst du:http://www.angelprofi.at/wobblergrandmareflex.htm


----------



## Fanne (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, mit so einem Statement qualifizierst Du Dich selber als sehr erfahrener Kunstköder Benutzer #d



was hat das damit zutun ?

ich finde die teile eben grottenschlecht gemacht ! sehen nach nichts aus und  vorallem der  preis ,  nicht vllt übertrieben ?

ich meine ok handmade   aber dafür 50 dollar zu verlangen ? 

naja jeden das seine !  im thread wobbler aus besenstil , da sind welche dabei für die ich schon eine gewisse summe zahlen würde


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*

Hier habe ich auch Raubfischköder gefunden die unglaubliche Formen, Farben und Preise haben.|bla:

http://www.pikeshop.de/index.php


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: der teuerste kunstköder der welt*



fischermann97 schrieb:


> .......  Das Gesicht von einem 300€ Köder Fischer möchte ich sehen , wenn er damit einen Hänger hat


 
Wieso?

Ist doch gar nicht so schlimm. Such einfach den Stöpsel im See und lass ihn ab.


----------

